# Where to get Cannondale SI-SL cranks



## richieleo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi. Would anyone know where I can get the Cannondale SI-SL cranks? I need them to be shipped out of the US to Singapore. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Ebay? Dr. Cannondale?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

What size and BCD?

Starnut


----------



## richieleo (Jul 6, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> What size and BCD?
> 
> Starnut


130mm. I actually only need the arms and bb. I intend to use my dura ace chains on them.


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> What size and BCD?
> 
> Starnut


Hey Starnut

Any suggestions on a US shop who would supply some Si/SL cranks to me in Aus?

Looking for 170 mm arms, 135 BCD preferably with a set of Campag 53/39 rings

Cheers


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you're not going to get SISLs with a 135 BCD spider. no way no how. Cannondale only made them for the Liquigas boys. You can however use a 110 or 130 and use the new FSA 11 speed rings for your 11 speed. 

For now, Cannondale prohibits the sale of parts online to the public.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

According to Cannondale FSA will makes all chainrings for Campy 11 & Shimano 10 spd, is this true ?


----------

